# Am I sad or mad? You decide



## 4pins (Jan 4, 2012)

I read a lot about sewing up and weaving in ends. I love doing this. For some reason I find it very satisfying and therapeutic. I actually look forward to that part of finishing an item. AND I OFFER to do this for other people because I enjoy it so much!!

Do I need, or am I beyond help?

Heyho!


----------



## nbaker (Jan 30, 2011)

Yes - You do need help. I don't know where you might get that help, but there are many enablers looking for you.


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

no
YOU DO NOT need help, I DO !!
Please come over and weave in my ends


----------



## 4pins (Jan 4, 2012)

Willingly, do you pay the travel and hotel?? HA HA LOL


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

You're willing to supply a much needed service! Not mad or sad.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

I personally don't "hate" nor "love" weaving in ends...
Just part of the process of the craft.
The same goes for seaming.
I enjoy the projects I do from start to finish.
I applaud you for offering up your help to others.
Have a great crafting day! :>)


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

4pins said:


> Willingly, do you pay the travel and hotel?? HA HA LOL


I'll come to you :thumbup:


----------



## 4pins (Jan 4, 2012)

Um.....


----------



## Tennessee.Gal (Mar 11, 2012)

4pins said:


> I read a lot about sewing up and weaving in ends. I love doing this. For some reason I find it very satisfying and therapeutic. I actually look forward to that part of finishing an item. AND I OFFER to do this for other people because I enjoy it so much!!
> 
> Do I need, or am I beyond help?
> 
> Heyho!


What's wrong with liking it? You sound normal to me.


----------



## 4pins (Jan 4, 2012)

Not many people in our world it seems!!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

I'd say you are a God-send.


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

Dear 4pins,

Without people like you in this world, there would be one huge bloody mess of unfinished everything! You probably do need help, but not in the way you are suggesting. You just need help gathering all the abandoned projects and putting them together. You are like the magic elf of finished projects =) By the way, pleased to meet you I'm Tess and my unfinished pile is in the back closet lol


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm with 4pins. I enjoy sewing seams and weaving ends into place. Although I have one sweater left to seam. Will be doing shortly. Running short on time to do all my projects in timely manner. LOL


----------



## Knitress (Feb 14, 2012)

Some of us look forever to find our niche, you found yours congratulations. It is probably not stressful and gives you some zen time.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Reading all these posts just makes me laugh and I can't think of a clever thing to say only God Bless you!


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

If you seriously would like to offer your services to other people (as strange as it sounds to me) maybe you could talk to the owners of a LYS who might be willing to post a sign - I'm sure you'd have a lot of takers. 
Jan


----------



## 4pins (Jan 4, 2012)

I would gladly do this, but.....I live in the uk. If anyone needs any help with sewing up and weaving in end, please let me know. 

And a message to Katsch...

If I managed to make you laugh, then I would call that a result and my work is done!!!!!

4pins


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

The only way I get through this phase is thinking of the excitement I will get when I start a new project! (Yes, I am one of those anal people who can't start a project until I have finished the one before.. LOL)


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I don't mind the finishing work either... It's just part of the process of having a new sweater to wear! I couldn't stand to wait and leave a fully knit sweater lying around just because of the sewing up... I want to wear it!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

4pins said:


> I would gladly do this, but.....I live in the uk. If anyone needs any help with sewing up and weaving in end, please let me know.
> 
> And a message to Katsch...
> 
> ...


Now you will need to stitch me up, ha ha!


----------



## 4pins (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi Tess

If only I were closer, all those items would be worn, used, loved and treasured by the people who you knitted them for and if it was for yourself, then do it, you are worth it!!

Marian (4pins) :wink:


----------



## 4pins (Jan 4, 2012)

Ok, will do, but not so sure about weaving in your ends!!!

I do love a laugh


----------



## racurtis (Apr 29, 2012)

That's wonderful because most people I know including myself hate that part of finishing a project!!!


----------



## DenzelsMa (May 21, 2012)

Good morning folks everywhere.
You're not mad or sad. You just like that part of making things. I used to hate sewing up but less so since I learned to do ladder stitch. Actually, lots of people think I'm crazy to do X-stitch; they say they don't have the patience for it. So who's nuts, them or us? And what do they do with their hands?


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

4pins said:


> I read a lot about sewing up and weaving in ends. I love doing this. For some reason I find it very satisfying and therapeutic. I actually look forward to that part of finishing an item. AND I OFFER to do this for other people because I enjoy it so much!!
> 
> Do I need, or am I beyond help?
> 
> Heyho!


You are marvelous; don't ever stop liking to sew seams. You are very, very lucky.

I don't really, mind them; but, it's really not something I look forward to. LOL


----------



## DenzelsMa (May 21, 2012)

I started avoiding seams more than 40 years ago when my kids were babies. Since then I've knitted most things on circular and double-point needles. These days I'm still OK with the circulars but find that too much with the double-points encourages pain from Carpal Tunnel. Never mind, I'll just do the d-p parts, sleeves mostly, in small parts.


----------



## Northernrobin (Dec 12, 2011)

I usually put off and avoid this step and then when I get around to it..I always think..what was the big deal..it was no bother!


----------



## jayniet (Nov 24, 2011)

4pins said:


> I read a lot about sewing up and weaving in ends. I love doing this. For some reason I find it very satisfying and therapeutic. I actually look forward to that part of finishing an item. AND I OFFER to do this for other people because I enjoy it so much!!
> 
> Do I need, or am I beyond help?
> 
> Heyho!


I just knew there had to be SOMEONE out there who actually enjoys it! I'm afraid the only part of sewing up and weaving ends that I enjoy is doing the last of them.

Jane


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

4pins said:


> I read a lot about sewing up and weaving in ends. I love doing this. For some reason I find it very satisfying and therapeutic. I actually look forward to that part of finishing an item. AND I OFFER to do this for other people because I enjoy it so much!!
> 
> Do I need, or am I beyond help?
> 
> Heyho!


Too bad I live so far - I hate doing this part...


----------



## spott (May 17, 2012)

I enjoy doing it too. I think it makes us the tidy partner of the "Odd Couple". Nothing sinister in it. Relax now....


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

What's your address? I'm sending you my UFOs


----------



## spott (May 17, 2012)

I am in the land of the Kangaroo. Hop to it....


----------



## ulceby1 (Sep 11, 2011)

Mad!!


----------



## marymal (May 9, 2011)

Oh well, it's all part of the finishing process and the sooner i finish the sooner i can start another 1.


----------



## 4pins (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi

You can do so with pleasure but I am in the UK, if you want to pay the postage here and back, no problem!!

Marian


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

Yes, you are mad for letting us know this. Prepare yourself, the line is forming outside your door! 
V
;o)


----------



## maidinkent (Jul 17, 2011)

love sewing up, not too keen on weaving ends in tho, but LOVE how good it looks when completed. xxx

4 pins, if the pile gets too high, I can help out!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Nothing wrong with doing what pleases you and helps others.


----------



## asyinger (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm with you. I enjoy taking something that looks 'messy' and fixing it so it is all neat and tidy and ready to use. I never have figured out why some many folks complain about the finish work because it really doesn't take very long at all compared to the whole project.


----------



## Granny8 (Mar 23, 2011)

Wow!! are you close by???? Hate that part myself...


----------



## Samsmummy (Apr 9, 2012)

If you're ever in Essex give me a tinkle I can sort you out with loads of 'sewing up' projects!! Definately mad!


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

I think you're perfectly healthy! You've discovered what you enjoy and it's not illegal, immoral, or fattening!


----------



## Tomasina (Feb 2, 2011)

It's a gift. Enjoy it.

Charlene



4pins said:


> I read a lot about sewing up and weaving in ends. I love doing this. For some reason I find it very satisfying and therapeutic. I actually look forward to that part of finishing an item. AND I OFFER to do this for other people because I enjoy it so much!!
> 
> Do I need, or am I beyond help?
> 
> Heyho!


----------



## camplaffalot (Mar 2, 2012)

You are not mad or sad....you are an angel.....


----------



## Beebee (Mar 30, 2011)

I have met a kindred spirit, and have just finished 3 more sweaters for my 'Gentleman Knitter'. I meet up with him next Tuesday to hand them over. I am with you on this one I find it very rewarding to see the finished item. Do you think we could make our fortunes out of it......


----------



## Knitting mermaid (Oct 30, 2011)

4pins said:


> I read a lot about sewing up and weaving in ends. I love doing this. For some reason I find it very satisfying and therapeutic. I actually look forward to that part of finishing an item. AND I OFFER to do this for other people because I enjoy it so much!!
> 
> Do I need, or am I beyond help?
> 
> Heyho!


Wow. You should offer seminars and I'm sure that we could use your tips in other areas also...promoting good mental health!


----------



## spott (May 17, 2012)

Hey wouldn't that be great. After we sew it all together we feel like we made it ourselves! Then get paid for it. I love it


----------



## byZemera (May 25, 2012)

The only help I can think of is to hand over any unfinished items that need weaved-in finishing. I'm sure you will find many willing takers on that offer! I have to say, your enthusiastic approach is inspiring!


----------



## 4pins (Jan 4, 2012)

Listen to my voice, when I say 3, you will be back in the room.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

You should open a business! You'd probably have knitters like me, who hate to sew up, flocking to your door!


----------



## knittingnut214 (Feb 11, 2012)

Yes, you need help...I absolutely hate having to sew my projects together in the end....are you for hire???


----------



## momcat531 (Oct 27, 2011)

I don't mind weaving the ends but I hate putting the finished pieces together.


----------



## sjbowers (Mar 9, 2011)

Lucky you, you are blessed!


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

I also love to weave ends. I do it as I go along to keep the project neat - must be a touch of OCD!


----------



## frani512 (Apr 15, 2012)

God bless you indeed!!!! I think you may have a potential business here!!!!!!!


----------



## Jay50 (Mar 22, 2011)

4pins said:


> I read a lot about sewing up and weaving in ends. I love doing this. For some reason I find it very satisfying and therapeutic. I actually look forward to that part of finishing an item. AND I OFFER to do this for other people because I enjoy it so much!!
> 
> Do I need, or am I beyond help?
> 
> Heyho!


You will indeed by a very popular person. I really get impatient when I am that stage of any item, mainly because I want to finish and start on next. I know west sussex quite will. r u anywhere near Haywards Heath??


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

I just thought of a term for you when you're weaving in the ends.."Birding"..because it reminds me of the birds that weave in the tiny bits of twigs when making a nest. Kind of a "Homespun" thing...


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

4pins said:


> I read a lot about sewing up and weaving in ends. I love doing this. For some reason I find it very satisfying and therapeutic. I actually look forward to that part of finishing an item. AND I OFFER to do this for other people because I enjoy it so much!!
> 
> Do I need, or am I beyond help?
> 
> Heyho!


I don't know but I bet you're popular.


----------



## GANDY (Oct 27, 2011)

YOU, MY DEAR, SURELY ARE ONE OF A KIND AND BLESS YOU !!!!!!! HANG OUT YOUR SHINGLE AND MAKE YOURSELF A HANDY LITTLE INCOME.

GANDY


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

I have 3 projects finished waiting for the ends to be weaved in. I have another 3 projects working. Just don't like the finishing touches.


----------



## nitnurse (May 20, 2012)

4pins said:


> I read a lot about sewing up and weaving in ends. I love doing this. For some reason I find it very satisfying and therapeutic. I actually look forward to that part of finishing an item. AND I OFFER to do this for other people because I enjoy it so much!!
> 
> Do I need, or am I beyond help?
> 
> Heyho!


You don't enjoy ironing as well do you by any chance? Just kidding. Good for you as it makes the whole process from start to finish more enjoyable if you don't mind the sewing up part at the end! Only wish I shared your enthusiasm!


----------



## suebuddah (Aug 26, 2011)

I wish you lived near me I would definetly get you to sew up all mine, I hate that part and have been known to leave a project and go on and knit another, the only trouble is then I have 2 to finish off xx


----------



## jeanie_girluk (Feb 11, 2012)

4pins said:


> I read a lot about sewing up and weaving in ends. I love doing this. For some reason I find it very satisfying and therapeutic. I actually look forward to that part of finishing an item. AND I OFFER to do this for other people because I enjoy it so much!!
> 
> Do I need, or am I beyond help?
> 
> Heyho!


wish you lived near me


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

I would say it is diffrent strokes for diffrent people. I avoid it at all costs. That is why I make the top down sweaters and whn there are patterns for panel afghans I avoid them. But I am planning somewhere down the line of making one with panels and and making it all in 1 and see how that goes.


----------



## crochet_away (Dec 20, 2011)

I enjoy the sewing up too, it's great to put it all together seeing it become what it's supposed to look like,
what i don't enjoy so much however is the picking up of stitches to add button bands ect, i always end up doing that bit a few times till it looks right..


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

I really hate to weave or seam things together. I always over do it and it becomes a big lumpy mess.


----------



## MAS (Dec 5, 2011)

I am with you 100% on this.  I make a have made a lot of knit or crochet afghans with odds and ends and color changes. Even when there is all one color there are ends to weave in. It is the last thing I do when all the construction is done. It is like seeing it all come to life as each end disappears. We are not alone.


----------



## 4pins (Jan 4, 2012)

I used to live in Dorchester, Fordington High Street, nr St Georges Church!!!


----------



## joyeates (May 4, 2011)

I immediately looked to see where you live.
Dash it, I used to live in Brighton, but am in Cornwall now.
Would have loved to help you out.
Do you have any tips for us?


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

when i get a project done, it goes away 4 awhile
then, the feeling strikes me
i dig'm all out & merrily weave & stitch!!
then it's not a chore but a pleasant time 4 me cuz i dont hafta concentrate on anything. can enjoy that movie. can participate in that conversation
but still getting things done


----------



## DEE DEE (Jan 24, 2011)

4pins said:


> I read a lot about sewing up and weaving in ends. I love doing this. For some reason I find it very satisfying and therapeutic. I actually look forward to that part of finishing an item. AND I OFFER to do this for other people because I enjoy it so much!!
> 
> Do I need, or am I beyond help?
> 
> Heyho!


I feel the same way but I do it as I go along.


----------



## jaharmon (Sep 27, 2011)

I love finishing too. mostly because 
I can't stand to see otherwise nicely knitted items looking like something the cat dragged in because of sloppy finishing. oops! I've given myself away. Sorry.....


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

I love it too and you're the first person I've known who enjoys it! I too find it relaxing to do the sewing up while watching tv.


----------



## Knitting mermaid (Oct 30, 2011)

jonibee said:


> I just thought of a term for you when you're weaving in the ends.."Birding"..because it reminds me of the birds that weave in the tiny bits of twigs when making a nest. Kind of a "Homespun" thing...


Like that! Will tell the other mermaids.


----------



## RikkiLou (Jul 15, 2011)

Speaking as an individual who has never been able to do that finishing work on a knitted or crocheted piece I would otherwise be proud to claim as my work, I say ... you do not need help---you need a good ad!. what you have at your fingertips is a highly marketable skill which I am pretty sure a large percent of the knitting population or envious of. With out your ability, we would become a world of nudes, at least sans of knitted or crocheted garments--I say: BRAVO--seam away!


----------



## Nanimal (Dec 14, 2011)

You are an Angel, darlin'... you could probably go into business doing just that!


----------



## 34652 (Sep 5, 2011)

You are fine!!! I wish I lived close to you and you could tutor me!


----------



## Rdanek (Mar 22, 2012)

You are a prize! If a pattern requires seams, I will try to re-write it or forget it.


----------



## Mama Roz (Sep 1, 2011)

You are neither sad or mad. Good for you that you've been able to identify something you get calm from. My mother liked to iron and 
I enjoy polishing silver, not flatware, but pieces like bowls and trays. Go figure.


----------



## moemoe00 (May 25, 2012)

I'm with you! I love to knit complicated patterns. Weaving in ends and sewing the seams is the easy part and relaxing. Not mad or sad; just individual and independent.


----------



## ann bar (Jul 11, 2011)

4pins said:


> I read a lot about sewing up and weaving in ends. I love doing this. For some reason I find it very satisfying and therapeutic. I actually look forward to that part of finishing an item. AND I OFFER to do this for other people because I enjoy it so much!!
> 
> Do I need, or am I beyond help?
> 
> Heyho!


What is the trick for making those little weaved ends stay put? Mine sometimes pop out after a while


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

I agree with 4pins. There are times when all I want to do is weave in ends and seam and finish. That is why I put all my finished projects into a basket to await that special moment, usually comes at the end of a hectic week.


----------



## 4pins (Jan 4, 2012)

Message for Ann Barr

The trick is:

Never weave the end in a straight line.

It is always best to use a zig zag pattern or similar, for whatever length your end will accommodate.

4pins


----------



## artbycarol (Oct 17, 2011)

You don,t need help, but I need you to finish my projects!


----------



## 4pins (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi Mama Roz

I used to do other peoples ironing (for money of course) and love everyminute of it.

I am putting myself forward for sainthood!!


----------



## barbarasew (Mar 26, 2012)

All this are so funny!!


----------



## Murff (Nov 11, 2011)

I think you are lucky to be doing what you enjoy!! You are a blessing to the others who do not enjoy joining pieces together in projects.


----------



## robsdolls (Apr 16, 2011)

I agree with you. I wish someone would come in and do my finishing for me. By the way, I love your avitar. Where did you get such a cute one? Robin.


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

4pins said:


> I read a lot about sewing up and weaving in ends. I love doing this. For some reason I find it very satisfying and therapeutic. I actually look forward to that part of finishing an item. AND I OFFER to do this for other people because I enjoy it so much!!
> 
> Do I need, or am I beyond help?
> 
> Heyho!


Neither - I used to hate it until I learned the correct ways and then it became fun because it was a new "skill."


----------



## callmechicken (Oct 21, 2011)

hey, it takes all kinds. i still wash my dishes by hand. go figure.


----------



## 4pins (Jan 4, 2012)

To robsdolls

I can't remember where I found my avatar, I know it was on the net, but I WAS weaving in ends at the same time!!!!


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

I hope you're perfectly sane and happy, because I, too, rather enjoy end-weaving myself :lol: :wink:


----------



## 4pins (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi callmechicken,

I wash my dishes by hand (don't have a dishwasher - he left me years ago)!!


----------



## ssho (Oct 2, 2011)

I enjoy that part of the project too. My grandmother taught me how to do perfection hand work for hems and such. I think my 35 plus years of sewing helped.


----------



## chicki (Jan 23, 2012)

Oh how I wish you lived close by....my wonderful Mom did my sewing for me......now I have to and it's not nearly a well done. If you are ever in the area, let me now, I would be happy to make you happy with my lot!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I personally like the whole process too.. I just really need a good book on finishing. I know they are out there. My problem comes when I need to weave in my ends. The last shawl I did you can see where I joined new yarn. Its ok because I was just playing around with the pattern and ended up finishing it...so its not a gift or something that I would wear in public but it did show me where my weak points are...


----------



## jconard (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi, no help needed for you! You just enjoy the last finishing touches to your projects. That means you can start on something NEW!! Keep up the good work! 

Judy


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

I really do hate having to weave in the ends after finishing a knit project. I'm currently working on an afghan and have added new yarn as I go. Last time I added new yarn, I used that amazing knot that someone posted just recently. It was wonderful!!!I will never have to weave in ends after this project.Happy day!


----------



## sasa53 (Jan 29, 2011)

Ah... And I thought I was alone out there! I'm with you. I enjoy the finishing of the piece, too. For me it's almost comforting to do the weaving in of the ends and the seaming. I also enjoy blocking. Sometimes I even feel a little sad when I've completed something, almost like saying good-bye to a friend! Maybe I'm a little crazy...


----------



## nanny26k (Jan 22, 2012)

Bless your heart, you would be an angel to someone like me. I have a few things that need to be put together.


----------



## Friederike (Aug 26, 2011)

Why can't you be my neighbor !?!


----------



## mtsharon (Apr 23, 2012)

Wow - well, if you like that sort of thing that's awesome. As for me, I loathe it. I've seriously thought about paying someone to do the seaming, finishing part of my knitting. I don't think you're sad or mad.



4pins said:


> I read a lot about sewing up and weaving in ends. I love doing this. For some reason I find it very satisfying and therapeutic. I actually look forward to that part of finishing an item. AND I OFFER to do this for other people because I enjoy it so much!!
> 
> Do I need, or am I beyond help?
> 
> Heyho!


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

Omg, give me your address and I will send you all of my projects from now on. I'll even include return postage. LOL. I love the knitting but HATE the sewing and weaving in of all of those thousands of little ends. Where do they all come from?????


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

4pins-I admire your enthusiasm and generosity, especially since I hate to sew up knit garments. I have no patience for it whatsoever. Bless you for your willingness to help others out. Wish I had your ability and patience! Denise


----------



## wendishuff (Apr 18, 2012)

I am so glad you said that out loud...now that I know how to do it...I love to do it, because it makes everything look so much more...oh I don't know...FINISHED...lol



4pins said:


> I read a lot about sewing up and weaving in ends. I love doing this. For some reason I find it very satisfying and therapeutic. I actually look forward to that part of finishing an item. AND I OFFER to do this for other people because I enjoy it so much!!
> 
> Do I need, or am I beyond help?
> 
> Heyho!


----------



## donmaur (Mar 4, 2012)

not at all rejoice in this nothing like a job well done


----------



## Fluffysmom (Feb 17, 2011)

If you're mad, then I am too. I enjoy sewing things together. I love the mattress stitch and watching those seams go tog so neat and tidy.


----------



## LittleKid (Nov 17, 2011)

Way beyond and I don't think there is a cure for it. :-D


----------



## tidepools (Jul 26, 2011)

dear 4pins, I too used to do ironing instead of baby sitting - it paid more and was a lot easier - I still find serenity when ironing.

Tidepools (Kitty)


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

I wish you lived next door to me! I don't mind sewing seams and raglan sleeves and that is the style sweater pattern I most often pick. As for set-in sleeves and weaving in tails, not so much!!


----------



## noni (Apr 12, 2011)

you are a knitting hero


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

You are just unique! I bet you are so good at this.... please share your secrets. :thumbup:


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

yourmother306 said:


> no
> YOU DO NOT need help, I DO !!
> Please come over and weave in my ends


Ditto here we live pretty close so you can do it with one trip and we share the cost

:-D


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Of course not. I feel same way you do. In fact, while knitting or crocheting an item I'm figuring out how I'm going to put it together and I have offered to seam/sew up garments for the members of my knit group. Carlyta


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

If you like weaving in the ends, more power to you. At the very least all your projects will be finished. Personally, I feel neither positive nor negative when it comes to weaving in ends - it just has to be done. That being said, I make sure I have the least possible ends to weave in. Whenever possible, I incorporate those ends into my work. I think it is great that you like the finishing work of your projects.  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sholen (Mar 1, 2011)

Wish you were my neighbor!!!


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

I'm knitting Kaffe Fassett's Long Leaf Coat. Minimum of 3,500 ends.......you still up for it? I'm not exaggerating and you are right -- it is therapeutic. A nice break from wresting with the knitting.


----------



## trisha 54 (Feb 24, 2012)

definitely need help...weaving in the ends I don't mind it is putting the outfit together especially if I am not doing a 3 needle bind off


----------



## Dor (Jan 18, 2011)

hey you are fine. I think with you ,you like to see the end of a product.You get a thrill out of it.Thats fine. We all do our own things different ways.This is your way.Keep it going


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

I know just how you feel. I don't like the weaving in ends or sewing knitting or crocheting items, but when I am sewing I just love to get my item all sewen on the machine and then, usually in the evenigs I just love to do the hand work.


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

OH, how I wish you lived next-door!


----------



## acourter (Sep 30, 2011)

You are the kind of friend I need!!! You are a very, very good person!  This is one of the things I love about knitting., We all like different things and find fulfillment in them. My "thing" is socks!


----------



## tbforest (Feb 25, 2012)

First PHEW! I thought your post was about a project gone awry.

Second - Can I get your mailing address so I can send some projects for you to finish? :lol:

Just kidding.....Nice of you to offer to help your friends though. Sometimes things like this are a soothing activity.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Wow! I only wish you lived closer! I'd be dumping projects on you all the time!

Hazel


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

4pins said:


> I read a lot about sewing up and weaving in ends. I love doing this. For some reason I find it very satisfying and therapeutic. I actually look forward to that part of finishing an item. AND I OFFER to do this for other people because I enjoy it so much!!
> 
> Do I need, or am I beyond help?
> 
> Heyho!


No help needed. It is very satisfying to complete a project. I would worry if you put time and effort into something, only to demote it to the UFO basket because you don't want to weave in a few ends.   
Patty


----------



## needlelark (Apr 14, 2011)

Of course you're not sad or mad! Just wish I'd thought before about weaving ends and sewing up as being theraputic....gives it a whole new perspective....if I fail to cheer up about it, can we move closer to you? LOL


----------



## mgt44 (Jun 28, 2011)

I like weaving in the ends also but I think I'm doing it wrong because I use a crochet hook & all the books say thread the yarn through a needle. I hate to seam (because I'm not good at it) but that was solved when I learned about top-down raglans!


----------



## dianelscarlett (Mar 23, 2011)

I will send you all my knitting projects that need to be sewed up. That's one thing I don't like to do. To bad you don't live in the US . As I would pay you for doing my sewing up for me. Maybe I need to take more time in learning the proper way. But I haven't yet.


----------



## knitcrochetlover (Feb 1, 2011)

yourmother306 said:


> no
> YOU DO NOT need help, I DO !!
> Please come over and weave in my ends


 :lol: I hate that but know that when the ends are weaved in the project is either just about finished or finished. There is my satisfaction (the finished project, not the weaving in ends part)


----------



## sandypatrone (Apr 13, 2012)

I don't think you are beyond help. Someone has to like doing that kind of work. I myself don't dislike finishing up because when that is done you look at what you have done and it makes you feel good. Happy Memorial Day


----------



## PatriciaDF (Jan 29, 2011)

There are actually people who finish knitted garments for a living. Some people are willing to pay dearly to have a professionally finished garment. Makes sense when you think about it. After spending lots of money for good yarn and countless hours to make a beautiful sweater or other garment, the whole thing can really look messy if not put together correctly and neatly. So I say "Go for it!"


----------



## Ferretmom (Feb 17, 2012)

Can you put my house on the list, please? I have private accommodations in the form of my motorhome, ac, power, etc. and an excellent cook (DH).


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

you were born for this and I say go for it,you special person you !!!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Address????????? haahh :mrgreen:


----------



## Knitting mermaid (Oct 30, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Address????????? haahh :mrgreen:


Love that quote


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

me too :-D


----------



## kathleenknits (Jan 27, 2012)

Hey guys...it's part of the process. I would rather have someone else do it, but it is the sense of satisfaction when you have actually completed the project.


----------



## IncognitoDar (Feb 27, 2012)

I don't dislike it or love it .. as someone else said it's part of the process ... but I do love seeing the finished product! As I've only knit an afghan and a pair of booties so far (and am now on a baby dress), it's not like I've had an awful lot to seam as of yet either.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

mgt44 said:


> I like weaving in the ends also but I think I'm doing it wrong because I use a crochet hook & all the books say thread the yarn through a needle. I hate to seam (because I'm not good at it) but that was solved when I learned about top-down raglans!


If a crochet works for you, then you are not doing it wrong. It is called being creative. I like a crochet hook too.  
Patty


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

DenzelsMa said:


> Good morning folks everywhere.
> You're not mad or sad. You just like that part of making things. I used to hate sewing up but less so since I learned to do ladder stitch. Actually, lots of people think I'm crazy to do X-stitch; they say they don't have the patience for it. So who's nuts, them or us? And what do they do with their hands?


We may not want to know what they do with their hands.  :lol: 
Patty


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

PatriciaDF said:


> There are actually people who finish knitted garments for a living. Some people are willing to pay dearly to have a professionally finished garment. Makes sense when you think about it. After spending lots of money for good yarn and countless hours to make a beautiful sweater or other garment, the whole thing can really look messy if not put together correctly and neatly. So I say "Go for it!"


Hey Patricia...my name is Patricia and I am from Milwaukee. So I couldn't help but notice your reply. I have taken classes in sewing and putting garments together the correct way. I think I do a pretty good job, but its all those crazy ends (especially with stranded knitting). Where do they come from. Seems like I spend hours weaving in ends.

So how's everything in Milwaukee these days?


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

You're not crazy. 

You are my new BEST FRIEND!!!!!


----------



## IncognitoDar (Feb 27, 2012)

immunurse said:


> You're not crazy.
> 
> You are my new BEST FRIEND!!!!!


 :lol:


----------



## caat (Mar 6, 2012)

Well, you're definitely not sad, not sure about the mad LOL, but I sure wish you lived next door to me!!!!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

"Blessed are they who do the finishing and sewing-up, for they shall have completed projects!" {^|^}
I am always trying to improve my technique; so I view it as practice to make "handmade" beautiful. I don't think you're one bit mad! (-|-)Blessings upon thee and thine!


----------



## dec2057 (May 30, 2011)

Well, you are in good company. I went to one of my favorite thrift shops and found a hat someone donated because they didn't want to weave in the ends. I grabbed my yarn needle and wove all the ends in and carefully put it back on the rack so the thrift shop could sell it as the money they make is used to help the poor. Yes, one of the gals there thought I slipped a cog but was nice enough not to say anything negative LOL. One of the other girls there whispered to her that I am the president of a national charity that does knitting, sewing, tatting and crocheting for the sick and needy and I could see she 'got' it then, why I was helping ;-) I just couldn't stand to see a gorgeous hat sitting there not getting used when all that was needed was the ends woven in.



4pins said:


> I read a lot about sewing up and weaving in ends. I love doing this. For some reason I find it very satisfying and therapeutic. I actually look forward to that part of finishing an item. AND I OFFER to do this for other people because I enjoy it so much!!
> 
> Do I need, or am I beyond help?
> 
> Heyho!


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm at a loss for words, too!!! How I wish I loved it like you do! It is a real chore for me but am delighted when I FINALLY get things done. Wish you were near me!!


----------



## CAS50 (Mar 26, 2012)

I enjoy it too, and sometimes weave in as I go. I don't think I enjoy it as much as you though.


----------



## lindseymary (Oct 29, 2011)

nitnurse said:


> 4pins said:
> 
> 
> > I read a lot about sewing up and weaving in ends. I love doing this. For some reason I find it very satisfying and therapeutic. I actually look forward to that part of finishing an item. AND I OFFER to do this for other people because I enjoy it so much!!
> ...


----------



## LindY G (Dec 2, 2011)

I need a friend like you, I dread the sewing part, always afraid I'm gonna screw-up all the work I've done.


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

I think that is the answer! Do it as you go1


----------



## SuzieQ (Jan 30, 2011)

To enjoy doing something so simple yet a dreadful thing to many, tells me that you are a very patient person. Good for you!!!

I know this, because I enjoy doing the same thing and take great pride in my well finished pieces. I also enjoy mending sweaters and both knitted and crocheted items.

Also, I found a product called "TouchNBond" which is made in the USA! Its an instant fabric (Contains natural rubber latex) adhesive that's "Eco-Friendly, Fast, Flexible, Permanent, Washable and Non-Toxic".

After weaving my ends through existing stitches, I put a little dab on the pointed end of a toothpick and slide it between the stitch where the end was hidden, making sure the adhesive comes in contact with the woven end and the inside of the hidden area. I then, pinch that area just enough to make contact, (DON'T use too much adhesive or pinch too hard because you don't want it to come through to the outside of your work. Let it dry. Hidden ends are secured and its flexible. You can find this product at: http://www.allnaturalbybwm.com Price: $13.00/ 2-2oz bottles. I'd like to know if you give it a try and what you think. Please send me a "Private Message" as I'm not on this site everyday.

Take good care and be blessed always,
Susan


----------



## grandma joy (Dec 27, 2011)

Yes you need help, a holiday at a lovely hotel, a glass of wine and some new yarn, that should fix you and can I come with you ?LOL


----------



## moemoe00 (May 25, 2012)

I use duplicate stitch on the wrong side. If you don't pull the yarn too tight, it doesn't show from either side. Also, don't cut the end too closely. I leave about 1/4".


----------



## tricilicious (Aug 30, 2011)

I could get to you in about 1 1/2 hrs. I wont bother you over the w/end so will be on your doorstep Monday with all my loose ends of which there are too many to count.


----------



## wildwood42 (Apr 30, 2012)

No you are not mad 4pins, 
I would love to have you for a neighbor!!! I don't do well with finishing, but I manage. One lady said hers were in the closet, mine are on my way to you!! Ha Ha just kidding!


----------



## janette777 (Jun 11, 2011)

please come to visit - we will have tea and cakes while you sewn and weave.


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

I to enjoy sewing the seams & finishing the progress. I am a seamstress. I think this may be the reason I don't mind it. No I don't think you need help at all.


----------



## 3star777 (Sep 13, 2011)

Loving our craft should mean we love it all but in this case I believe you are in a league of your own. Happy weaving! 



4pins said:


> I read a lot about sewing up and weaving in ends. I love doing this. For some reason I find it very satisfying and therapeutic. I actually look forward to that part of finishing an item. AND I OFFER to do this for other people because I enjoy it so much!!
> 
> Do I need, or am I beyond help?
> 
> Heyho!


----------



## Lrn2 loom (Dec 11, 2011)

I wish you were in Cleveland Ohio. I made a throw for my mother and it needs to have the panels seamed. With her recent fall at home my whole family has been to busy with making sure she is OK She is 91 years old.

God Bless you

Dina Hess


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

I just consider it part of the process...never bothers me.
So you are normal in my books lol


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

Lrn2 loom said:


> I wish you were in Cleveland Ohio. I made a throw for my mother and it needs to have the panels seamed. With her recent fall at home my whole family has been to busy with making sure she is OK She is 91 years old.
> 
> God Bless you
> 
> Dina Hess


Dina, I hope your mother recovers quickly. Sounds like you are taking good care of her.
V


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

CamillaInTheDesert said:


> I just consider it part of the process...never bothers me.
> So you are normal in my books lol


Hi Camilla,
Glad to see you on line. Hope everything went like clockwork for you on Wednesday. Take good care of yourself.


----------



## conig (Jun 15, 2011)

DenzelsMa said:


> Good morning folks everywhere.
> You're not mad or sad. You just like that part of making things. I used to hate sewing up but less so since I learned to do ladder stitch. Actually, lots of people think I'm crazy to do X-stitch; they say they don't have the patience for it. So who's nuts, them or us? And what do they do with their hands?


I enjoy the finishing part also & I do cross-stitch -prefer embroidery tho'- I alternate needle-ing, as m gr'son calls it,with knitting. I have the patience. Folks say I'm so artistic & creative, but my reply is, "No, my son is the artist. I am an excellent adapter." [He is a graphic designer career wise, & a "right" brainer.]

I always am using someone else's design or idea & "adapting it to me." Thus making it my own.

My mother sewed a lot, but wasn't good at finishing things
& hated cutting out the pattern. So when she sewed for me, I bought the fabric & cut out the pattern. When the machine sewing was done, she gave it back to me for finishing. It made the difference from looking homemade to professionally done.

It's like buttons. No matter how well your knitting or sewing is, it's those tiny things that make the difference. The "right" buttons can turn excellent work into a grand prize winner.

I've learned so much over the years from my son, as I try to see things through his artistic eyes, the whole world takes on a new view. Whether knitting or living, it still is the small attention to detail...the little things that count.

BTW, for several years, when I was a young girl, I watched the needlework judging. So before I learned to knit, I knew the difference between well done & award winning.

Sad or mad? Nope. Just different strokes for different folks. Aren't you glad we're not all alike!!!


----------



## knitknack (Oct 30, 2011)

I am willing to make you three meals a day, drive you the 5 miles to the ocean, even do your laundry, if you will come and sew up the seams and weave in the ends of the projects I have completed (except for the sewing and weaving)
If yo enjoy doing something then cotinue doing so.


----------



## MMyummy (Feb 1, 2012)

Do I need, or am I beyond help?

I'd say a little of both, but who am I to point a finger? ha haha! I'd also say, knit like crazy and you won't have to beg others for their projects to finish. Don't fret about it, you'll grow out of it when you grow up . . . . . . and I am NOT being sarcastic! Just another nutty "Needle & Hook Nut!" Then again, you can always get a job in a knittery as a finisher!


----------



## terrachroma (Sep 21, 2011)

What about Binding Off. I'm in the process of doing a stretchy bind off on about 392 stitches. I'm well into the second hour and no releif in sight!!!
Robin


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

I have an afghan that I am currently working on and 2/3rds of the way done. Each sq is about 12"x12" and the afghan is in rows of 6 sqs by 6 sqs a total of 36 sq. That is a lot of putting together and weaving in of ends of which I will not object in any way shape or form to enabling your madness.


----------



## dianelscarlett (Mar 23, 2011)

Yes I want to learn to knit socks also. It sure would nice to learn to knit 2 socks at the same time. I have made some but I need to take a class over learning to knit socks. Did take the class for learning how to do 2-at-time socks called The Magic Loop. Only had one lesson . I know I need more than one lessson to learn this.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Go with the flow and do what you enjoy! No, you are not mad. Just different. And my mother always told me not be be like everyone else, to be different. I think you have managed that very well! Keep up the good work.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

terrachroma said:


> What about Binding Off. I'm in the process of doing a stretchy bind off on about 392 stitches. I'm well into the second hour and no releif in sight!!!
> Robin


I know what you mean! The doily/afghan I just finished had 960 stitches to bind off. Yes, I had to put it down twice because it was so ....... well, you know.


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

I guess I just don't have the patience---although I do what I have to do to make things as nice as possible; just do not like it at all and can't wait to get it done!!! Not enjoyable to me.


----------



## tryalot (Apr 29, 2012)

Mad


----------



## gibber (Feb 17, 2012)

wow - I only wish you were close enough so I could spend years with you so you could teach me how to do this!!! i have this huge fear of knitting a sweater - putting it together - wearing it - and having it all fall apart while I have it on!! Needless to say I have not tackled anything more that hats, scarves, shawls, and afghans because of my fear!! I envy you your talent and wish I had your confidence and experience!! Maybe someday I will face my fears and tackle a sweater - one other than from the top down of course!!


----------



## Starfire (Nov 15, 2011)

I would say that you are different. So am I! I don't mind at all sewing seams in my knitting projects. It signals that the project is finished and I can go on to the next one on my list. I have many wip's and more to start waiting in the wings. I just take it one day/project at a time now. I have decided to not start anything else until I have finished all my wip's. Wish me luck!

Starfire


----------



## Nifty Non (Jul 7, 2011)

Our knitting group at local library was presentd with 260 x 6 inch squares by a lady whose mother had died. Each square had two tails (beginning and end) of about 3 inches. Too short for joining so we had to sew them in. First we groaned but with 12 hands to attack the task we were amazed how quickly they were all neat and tidy and ready for the sewing up. Result two big rugs (42" x 66") and we saved the blue and white to make a smaller rug for a child.


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

mgt44 said:


> I like weaving in the ends also but I think I'm doing it wrong because I use a crochet hook & all the books say thread the yarn through a needle. I hate to seam (because I'm not good at it) but that was solved when I learned about top-down raglans!


I use a crochet hook also and zig zag the yarn to weave it in.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I think this is sad or is it the beginning of another addiction.


----------



## Lowem (Jan 10, 2012)

4pins said:


> I read a lot about sewing up and weaving in ends. I love doing this. For some reason I find it very satisfying and therapeutic. I actually look forward to that part of finishing an item. AND I OFFER to do this for other people because I enjoy it so much!!
> 
> Do I need, or am I beyond help?
> 
> Heyho!


I think you could turn this into a lucrative business.
This is a great service you could offer people.
That is the part I really dread, and I don't think I am alone.
I admire you for your willingness to help others.
Mimi


----------



## NJgardengal (Feb 23, 2011)

Hmmm 
Be a person who likes to finish things
Or
A person with a batch of UFOs.

I pick you!


----------



## Knit Girl (May 21, 2011)

You do BEED help :?:


----------



## jconard (Feb 6, 2012)

but just think...when you finish binding off, you are finished!!!
Yeah! Then, time to start a NEW project!!!


----------



## RachelL (Dec 18, 2011)

4pins said:


> I read a lot about sewing up and weaving in ends. I love doing this. For some reason I find it very satisfying and therapeutic. I actually look forward to that part of finishing an item. AND I OFFER to do this for other people because I enjoy it so much!!
> 
> Do I need, or am I beyond help?
> 
> Heyho!


We all have something we can do better than anyone else. You don't need help at all. What you need to do is advertise!!
You go girl.


----------



## nitnurse (May 20, 2012)

RikkiLou said:


> Speaking as an individual who has never been able to do that finishing work on a knitted or crocheted piece I would otherwise be proud to claim as my work, I say ... you do not need help---you need a good ad!. what you have at your fingertips is a highly marketable skill which I am pretty sure a large percent of the knitting population or envious of. With out your ability, we would become a world of nudes, at least sans of knitted or crocheted garments--I say: BRAVO--seam away!


I think you might be onto something here. If quilters send their quilts away once they have done all the fun bit of picking the colours and making up the patches to have the layers quilted together to finish a piece and they charge for it, why don't you do the same? There are so many people who would love to knit a nice jumper or afgan or whatever, but the thought of all that seaming, sewing and weaving in fills them with horror. If someone were available to do that part for them, I am sure they would all get the needles out immediately and then we would have more knitters! My friend quilts and sends all hers away for the final assembly of putting the backing, padding and quilted front together. She has even sent quilts away to overseas (Singapore would you believe) to have an item finished and they charge like a wounded bull for the privelage for the assembly of the quilts. Fantastic brainwave for a very marketable idea - well done you!


----------



## Knitmore (Apr 14, 2012)

NO! You do not need help!!! There are lots of people, me for one, who paid a lot of money for someone to do this for me. 
Just start your own business, and they will come to you. I wish you lived in the States. I would be happy to send my knitted items to you. Too bad the Postage is so expensive. or I would be mailing my finishing to you. The finishing is the most important part of the garment. I just want someone else to put my garments together and am willing to pay. 
Anyone out there in the Maryland/DC area who wants to do finishing, please let me hear from you.


----------



## edna-rose (Apr 22, 2012)

Jo, loved the shawl in your picture. Where did you get thr pattern? Was it difficult and how long did it take you to make? What yarn did you use? You did an excellent job! It is truly lovely :roll:


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

I think you are a Keebler elf who loves to see the fruits of your labor come to a peaceful and contented end. Do you feel sad when a project was been completed?


----------



## jconard (Feb 6, 2012)

No, not sad, kind of relieved because now I can go on to another new pattern!Love to try new patterns, the old & easy ones get a little boring after awhile...does that make me a Keebler elf too???


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Lovem, thank the Lord for people like you who really like the finishing---I just hate all the loose ends and actually avoid a lot of color changes because of it. Sad, huh? I wish I could feel the way you do about it!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks my sweet friend...
Actually most of it was in hospital preop stuff...
Going back in at the end of the month for the actual surgery...
Thanks for you and caring.

Hugs and God Bless hon,

Camilla



Pocahontas said:


> CamillaInTheDesert said:
> 
> 
> > I just consider it part of the process...never bothers me.
> ...


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

I find the hardest thing to do is wait for the front piece to match the length of the back piece so that I can do the finishing ribbing, buttonholes, etc. Sometimes it seems like it takes forever to get to that point!


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

MrsB said:


> I find the hardest thing to do is wait for the front piece to match the length of the back piece so that I can do the finishing ribbing, buttonholes, etc. Sometimes it seems like it takes forever to get to that point!


When I make a sweater with pieces that are the same length I will do them at the same time, on the same needle. Front and back; both sleeves. It seems to go faster. I know it takes just as long, but hey, it works for me. And I don't worry about one being longer than the other.  
Patty


----------



## insanitynz (Mar 14, 2011)

sorrry but i think you aare one out of the box i detest it wish you lived near me


----------



## LUVYARN (Feb 10, 2012)

personally I thinkyou are wonderful.......what a kind thing to do for those of us who hate to sew the seams. too bad you dont live in USA. I would love to meet you.


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

I think maybe you are a Saint. as for me it is just part of the process of playing with yarn. Happy knitting. Linda


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

You are just adorable. Patricia


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

I have a whole pile of baby surprise jackets that need ends tucked and buttons sewn on. Here they sit. If you lived next door, you could be my symbiotic knitting friend!!!


----------



## Franzeska (Nov 25, 2011)

Bless your heart...that's a true virtue. We all like different things and that's great. You are fine.


----------



## Ailsa M. (Feb 20, 2012)

I am sure some knitters would appreciate your offer. I have found some knitters are good knitter but spoil the finished product with poor sewing up. Cheers Ailsa M. long time knitter.


----------



## mileysmum (Apr 7, 2012)

yes you do I hate that job


----------



## MMyummy (Feb 1, 2012)

Mrs.B ~ I have a problem with waiting for one sleeve (namely the long ones) to match the length of the other. The back is usually differfent from the front, so it's o.k. with me, but the sleeves are the same and it gets a wee bit boring doing the same thing over again. But I grit my teeth and carry on. . . . and I don't mean "having a hissy fit".


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

ummmm, i don't know (lol) I neither hate or love it


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

MMyummy said:


> Mrs.B ~ I have a problem with waiting for one sleeve (namely the long ones) to match the length of the other. The back is usually differfent from the front, so it's o.k. with me, but the sleeves are the same and it gets a wee bit boring doing the same thing over again. But I grit my teeth and carry on. . . . and I don't mean "having a hissy fit".


I do matching pieces, sleeves etc. at the same time on the same needle. The are always the same length. It SEEMs to be faster. Only an illusion, I know, but hey, I'm ok with self decieption once in a while.  
Patty


----------



## MMyummy (Feb 1, 2012)

Dear Patty S., thanks for the tip. I have been afraid to try the 2 @ a time thingy, but might jusat start. It does seem sensible to get things even. Thanks again. . . .


----------



## 4pins (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi

3,500 ends? It makes my mouth water with anticipation.

Are you in the UK? If so where, I would VERY gladly do this for you.

4pins


----------



## jconard (Feb 6, 2012)

I agree with Patty, I, too, knit both sleeves on the same needle so they are always the same length! Sometimes you just need a little longer needle!


----------



## nikka (Nov 27, 2011)

Wow, you seem like you are one in a million....where/when/how can I get you to come to my house so that you can be very happy doing that which you love to do??


----------



## iceangel (Jul 5, 2011)

Well the phrase 'each to their own' springs to mind  lol.... I don't particularly like sewing in all of the ends etc. but I will do it when needed, although I have a wonderful mum who will do it for me if I ask her!


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

iceangel said:


> Well the phrase 'each to their own' springs to mind  lol.... I don't particularly like sewing in all of the ends etc. but I will do it when needed, although I have a wonderful mum who will do it for me if I ask her!


My MIL used to say: "To each his own said the old lady as she kissed the cow" :lol: :lol:


----------



## 4pins (Jan 4, 2012)

The only animal I've ever kissed is a frog.....I'm still waiting!!!!!


----------



## MMyummy (Feb 1, 2012)

Gee, I never kissed a frog. . . I wonder. Oh, but then I'd have a jealous hubby. Maybe! Anyone have a spare froggie?


----------



## jconard (Feb 6, 2012)

sorry, I had a frog but I had froglegs for dinner! Oh, that sounded much better in my head than on paper, I apologize! Actually, I've never eaten frogs legs, sounds rather nasty! Give me dessert anytime! Judy


----------



## MMyummy (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi Miss Conard, 
Actually, I never ate frog's legs either. I just want to kissssss a frog. Beats eating him and he may turn into a very rich prince. I wonder what hubby would say. . . .hmmm. Oh well. . . they say they taste like chicken, so eat some chicken and make believe it's froggy legs. Bona appetite!


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

You could offer your services to your lYS and get paid for sewing other peoples garments up. My LYS offers this service it is good for people who do not like to do it.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

I have eaten many frog legs. I even had a chance to eat all of the frog. All of it was really tasty. (no I didn't think it tasted like chicken.) LOL
It is a lot of fun catching the frogs. We would go after dark, hear the frog, shine a light on him and dangle a hook w/some red yarn in front of him and he would eat it instantly. 
OK that said Back to knitting and sewing up what you make. 
mavisb: I think your suggestion sounds great. Never thot. of leaving word at your yarn shop. I'll bet a person could get a lot of business sewing for others.


----------



## purplerose (Dec 5, 2011)

please let me know when you are coming to ohio!!!


----------



## kathleenknits (Jan 27, 2012)

Oh my goodness...when I was a child on the farm we had a large lake near. My brothers would go frog hunting and we had frog legs several times. Yes, I think they takes a lot like chicken but it's been 60 years since then. Now, let the frogs crock and give me a salad..!! keep knitting


----------

